# Hedgehog wont uncurl



## Polarbeart3 (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi guys, My hedgehog curled up in a ball and he hasnt came out of it in over 2 hours. He usually hisses when he is scared or touched but he is making no noise at all the only time i can get him to uncurl is having him on his back and rubbing his head with a blanket and he only uncurls half way but when i stop he curls back up. Does anyone know what is wrong with him please and thank you im super worried and there isnt any vets open that take exotics


----------



## autumnfox (Feb 5, 2018)

What is the temperature of his cage? If it is 72 or below, or there is a draft in your room, it could be a hibernation attempt. If it is too cold, hold him against your body for warmth asap. Do not use a heating pad or put him in warm water.


----------

